

HN: here's my first living will. What would you add? - niels_olson

I will of course be adding the bit about pacemakers (http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/20/magazine/20pacemaker-t.html), but what other end-game scenarios have you witnessed that could be headed off at the pass?<p>Edit: living will here: http://nielsolson.us/LivingWill
======
mikecane
Do you think you might have pets? Would a mention of them be necessary? How
would you want them handled? I see you covered Locked-In Syndrome, which is
one of my own fears (I read the book and saw the movie ... and aren't there
better technical ways than that today?). You should, of course, amend it if,
say, you are in some sort of catastrophic accident of some sort and really
hover on the edge of life and death. Would you want a chance to heal and come
out of coma? Maybe that's covered in a section with some of the medical jargon
I can't fully comprehend.

Edit: Also, I don't know what country you're in, despite the American framing.
What about medical expense? How extreme a cost would you expect others -- or
yourself -- to bear? Do you have items you would want sold -- say, rare
collectibles -- to cover medical costs beyond that you can imagine?

------
zeynel1
Live link: <http://nielsolson.us/LivingWill>

